# Eurotherm 690+ vfd



## sparkywannabee (Jan 29, 2013)

If its an AB with a HIM, it should be really easy. What is the make and model of the drive. What kind of output from eurotherm to drive.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Eurotherm is the drive 690+


----------



## Tsmil (Jul 17, 2011)

Eurotherm same as Parker same as nightmare.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Found out that you MUST do a rotating autotune to go above base speed. Guess Ill find out this weekend.


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

Should be able to hit M on the keypad, then arrow to "quick set-up", then hit M, then arrow to "max Hz", then hit M again, then arrow until you hit the Hz you want. When done, hit E over and over until you come to the beginning screen again that will tell you its a 690 drive.

These things are a nightmare, and not very well made. We have one factory with a bunch of these, and it always seems at least 2 are on the fritz or acting up at any given time.


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

lefleuron said:


> Should be able to hit M on the keypad, then arrow to "quick set-up", then hit M, then arrow to "max Hz", then hit M again, then arrow until you hit the Hz you want. When done, hit E over and over until you come to the beginning screen again that will tell you its a 690 drive.
> 
> These things are a nightmare, and not very well made. We have one factory with a bunch of these, and it always seems at least 2 are on the fritz or acting up at any given time.


 At least, I think I remember that right. I dont want to give you half good advice because of a half good memory.:laughing:


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

Tsmil said:


> Eurotherm same as Parker same as nightmare.


just change a parker drive. had no problem seting it up.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Only %130 of nameplate*

Setting 1032 is max speed. On this drive it will only go to %130 of the motors nameplate speed, unless you run a rotating autotune. If I was in volt/hz mode it don't need an autotune. Only in sensorless vector or closed does it need it.


----------



## Jabberwoky (Sep 2, 2012)

Cowboy, I'm confused as to what exactly the new drive is not doing? Is it not going up to 120 Hz when you change the frequency parameters? What is the frequency rating on the motor and does it match those parameters in the drive?

"On this drive it will only go to %130 of the motors nameplate speed"

What type of application are you running that needs the motor to exceed 130% of its maximum rated speed?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Jabberwoky said:


> Cowboy, I'm confused as to what exactly the new drive is not doing? Is it not going up to 120 Hz when you change the frequency parameters? What is the frequency rating on the motor and does it match those parameters in the drive?
> 
> "On this drive it will only go to %130 of the motors nameplate speed"
> 
> What type of application are you running that needs the motor to exceed 130% of its maximum rated speed?


:laughing:I'm laughing when I read your question, mostly because I ask myself the same thing all the time. The answer is always the same.... someone screwed up. That person's title is usually engineer. I feel that in nearly every case where I've found a pump, blower, conveyor, etc drive having the max Hz set over 60, it's to compensate for some design oversight or failure. It's cheaper to juice up the drives an replace motors at slightly more frequent intervals than to correct the design deficiencies of the rest of the system.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Jabberwoky said:


> Cowboy, I'm confused as to what exactly the new drive is not doing? Is it not going up to 120 Hz when you change the frequency parameters? What is the frequency rating on the motor and does it match those parameters in the drive?





Jabberwoky said:


> "On this drive it will only go to %130 of the motors nameplate speed"
> 
> What type of application are you running that needs the motor to exceed 130% of its maximum rated speed?




The machine is a German paper converting machine. We have 3 machines like this of different vintages and all are designed like this, they run a 1580 RMP motor at 3100 RPM. We can't redesign the machines, but who ever setup the replacement drive just did not do it right. That was before I started. 

I have seen this done over the years on allot of equipment both US and overseas, and when I questioned it the answer I was told was to check with the motor manufacture to see if it could run at them speeds. The answer was " All of our motors are balanced for 3600 rpm so as long as that speed is not exceeded it is OK" that was from a major motor manufacture in the US.


----------



## Jabberwoky (Sep 2, 2012)

Cowboy, I'm wondering if you realize the drive's frequency output is what changes the actual speed of the motor and not the maximum rpm parameter 1032.

Tag 1159 is your Motor Frequency
Tag 106 is your Base Frequency

Just be aware that if you overspeed the motor you are reducing the available torque.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Jabberwoky said:


> Cowboy, I'm wondering if you realize the drive's frequency output is what changes the actual speed of the motor and not the maximum rpm parameter 1032.
> 
> Tag 1159 is your Motor Frequency
> Tag 106 is your Base Frequency
> ...


They are the point of which the drive will output full voltage but they can not be raised till you get the drive to run at more than max RPM

Because it is in SVM tag 1032 limits the RPM which limt the freq


----------

